# Please Please Help ! vet appointment on thursday, tiel is hurt !



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

hi yall ! i have a tiel that is estimated to be almost an old man . he had a wound in his under arm that we took him to the docs for & now that has healed. but now he has a mass in his mouth of the right side. i set an appointment for thursday but am worrieddd. i have pics that i will post. does anyone know what this is. why he has it & what i can do. its sooo big. im afraid it will block his airway before the doctor appointment on thursday. we rescued him from an owner who neglected him. was covered in specs of paint when we got him. sooo i just want to make sure hes happy & healthy for the remainder of his life. my willy willy. i love him soo.


btw sorry for the blurry pic. my phone is terrible. but you can clearly see the mass. that is not his tongue. is tongue has enough room & isnt in the way. it appears to look dried up like a raisin. you can see the mass better because i made him open his mouth wide. let me know, thanks. & please remember he has appointment on thursday !


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wonder if it could it be Papilloma. 



> _
> Papillomas appear as wart-like lesions of the oral cavity of the mouth and of the vent. “The lesions are benign, and can sometimes come and go without treatment,” Phalen noted. “Other times they just keep getting worse and worse, and [can] be very irritating to the bird and start bleeding.” In that situation, the papillomas would need to be surgically removed._
> 
> http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-diseases/bird-diseases-tumor.aspx


Hopefully whatever it is, it can be removed asap, it must be really annoying for him, especially to eat.  Good luck at the vets, keep us updated if you can too, I would be interested to know what it turns out to be, because I have not seen anything like this.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It's difficult to tell from the blurry picture, but I wonder if it's a yeast infection. Here's a picture belonging to srtiels of a baby bird with yeast in its mouth: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=Yeast-in-mouth-illus.jpg

Yeast infections can be treated with an antifungal such as Nystatin. As the link above shows, lumps of yeast inside the mouth can be removed using a Q-tip and vinegar. But I don't know if your bird's problem is really a yeast infection, so don't do this until you've gotten advice from someone more experienced than me, such as your vet or srtiels.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say I hope your tiel is okay. It was good of you to take him and give him a better like. Keep us posted on how the vet visit goes.


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

Tool him to the doctors & what do you know it just fell out. Doc said it had dried out but as because his beak shifted a bit & food built up & turned into bacteria. It was sooo terrible looking I only wish I would of taken him sooner. But as of his mouth that's all better but now new problems have arrised which include he has picked and opened his wind on his back & it was bleeding but we are treating that with antibiotics & a creAm the doctor prescribed. I just don't understand why when it's all healed and gone he picks at his skin in that one spot until it bleeds. Also he has bumble foot in one of his feet. I'm just sooo frustraighted, I want him to be pain free & happy. I will be setting up yet another vet visit for his foot sometime this week. thank you all for your concern .


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

Wound * sorry about the typos.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. It was very informative Hope your old guy gets all better and has a carefree and happy life.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

you should get some rope perches added to his cage so he won't get bumble foot  glad he's doing a bit better, even if he's taken a few steps back too.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Good news his mouth is better, hope that the bumble foot and back wound are fixed quickly and he is back to his old self soon.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Wishing your tiel a speedy recovery! I'm glad the vet was able to help.


----------

